# iBook ClamShell



## BluClam (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an iBook G3 clam shell that I would really like to use. Honestly, I just want to use the computer to get onto the internet and -maybe- use iTunes (the itunes thing is actually a dream, I just want something to be in bed with and surf the web). Since I am into computer graphics and HTML, I just use my Mac desktop and would love to wait for the an Mac Tablet (if ever) before running out and buying something more portable. 

The ClamShell is:
iBook G3
300 MHZ
64 MB RAM
OS 9.2 

I was thinking about bringing it to a Mac Genius at my mall, but the last time I went into the Apple Store, I was the smartest one there... and I'm not that smart. So, HELP!! LoL!

The Internet Browser is actually internet Explorer 5. 
If I could, I would like to update to Tiger, but it wouldn't be needed if I could just find a good browser.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what your issue is exactly?  Is it the web browsing part or itunes?


----------



## BluClam (Jun 2, 2008)

It's everything, I cannot find programs that are compatible that allows me to actually use the laptop. When I try to go on the web, I have limited access due to an old browser. I haven't attempted iTunes, but when I try to play a CD, it wont go into double digit tracks 

I just want to bring it up to date enough to enjoy it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2008)

The best browser for OS 9 and older (well, my opinion anyway), is iCab. It's still updated regularly, and you can even get versions that can run on System 7.5
http://www.icab.de/dl.php

You would need to upgrade your RAM memory if you have any hope of updating to any version of OS X. If you still have the original 3 GB hard drive, then OS X is very cramped for space, and 10.4 would have very little chance, unless you are very creative in creating free space on that tiny hard drive.


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2008)

With a little investment it will run OS X fine. It is no speed-demon, and only has usb 1, but I had Panther running on a Tangerine Toilet Seat - 300 MHz.

Max out the ram - I think you can get 640 in there - and put in a better HD. The ram is simple, the HD upgrade is not for the faint of heart. That plastic case is snapped together and you have to know where to push hard. I had Mr Apple do it here in Cairo.

You will want to put in an original airport card and should consider an aftermarket battery. In the end, it might be a bit expensive, though I have to say it is a very comfortable typewriter.

****
Tiger should be no problem on the upgraded machine.


----------



## acidrain (Jul 5, 2008)

im having the same problems, mine is the 366 firewire edition with 64mb of ram i ordered 512 and i should be getting it on the way, it has a 10GB HDD, anyways i got panther cds that my friend gave to me(ima pc tech, never dealt with mac before) but everytime i go to install it, i hit the restart button because it tells me to, and a error message pops up saying "start up disk was unable to select the install cd as the startuop disk, (-2)" any help? i realy dont wanna go out and buy new osx for it, i paid 100 bucks for the ibook just to see what i could do... please help


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 6, 2008)

You probably won't be able to install OS X from a grey CD. That will be one that came with a specific mac model. The grey CDs typically will not install on a different Mac model than the one on which it shipped. The clamshell iBook never shipped with any version of OS X, so a grey CD set is out. Find an installer set with the commercial OS X install, which will be on a black CD (big X across the label, eh?)
Also, if you still have 64MB of RAM, OS X 10.3 doesn't have a hope of installing directly, 128MB minimum is required for the install. Wait till you get the upgrade memory installed, and then try it.

If the restart method doesn't work for you, then simply have the CD in the drive, and restart while holding the letter C on the keyboard. That will force the Mac to try to boot from the CD ('C' for CD, get it?  )


----------



## acidrain (Jul 6, 2008)

the panther cd's are the retail version, he bought them a while back. and i tried the C method and the option key and everything... i still cant, and when i go to start up disk select in control panel, the CD is grey and i cant select it, any idea why?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 6, 2008)

Is the firmware upgraded on your iBook?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75128

Do you have more than 64MB RAM installed yet?
You won't be able to boot to the Panther CD, unless you have 128MB minimum.

You may find that you need to install OS X through FireWire Target mode, from another Mac.


----------



## acidrain (Jul 6, 2008)

i do not have the 128 yet, im doing the firmware update as we speak


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 31, 2008)

I was going to get an iBook clamshell for the above reasons mentioned. Then the iPod Touch was released and that changed everything. The best thing about it is I have a mobile device that actually does not make me look like a goof. I have sold more people on the iPod Touch than the Newton ever will. LOL


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)

ApeintheShell said:


> The best thing about it is I have a mobile device that actually does not make me look like a goof.



Are you saying that the ol' _"Toilet Seat"_ iBook G3 is a goofy accessory?  We have 2 and think they are tr(è?)és cool   But then I'm an oldy and have nuffin' to lose ...


----------



## fryke (Aug 31, 2008)

très.

I remember my own clamshell iBook running OS X Public Beta in September 2000 -> http://macosx.com/forums/apple-news-rumors-discussion/242-networking-ethernet-ppp.html


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 31, 2008)

fryke said:


> très.
> 
> I remember my own clamshell iBook running OS X Public Beta in September 2000 -> http://macosx.com/forums/apple-news-rumors-discussion/242-networking-ethernet-ppp.html



Awwww....early Fryke asking for help....


_They grow up so fast!!!!_

(tear)


----------



## powermac82 (Mar 27, 2010)

i know its kinds late to post a reply, but here's a tip. go to www.otherworldcomputing.com and get yourself a 512Mb module for the iBook. It will work, and download XpostFacto 4. Then install tiger.


----------



## Jeff_tech (Apr 4, 2010)

@ powermac82 hello buddy, i had a m6411 ibook, as i read this thread it all about os and ram to upgrade and use much more application for this clampshell..

i'm wondering how can i configure/see my specs through my ibook

can u pls guide be..  how can i view it, much better i you attach picture and point it step by step.. 

do you know some useful application in this ibook if the os is still old version.. 
can u pls give me the link.. for this

sorry for my request, im so numb with this ibook. pls help me..


----------

